

Robby Walker: The User Is Priority #1 - nickb
http://www.robbywalker.name/1/post/2007/08/the-user-is-priority-1.html

======
henning
Evidently this guy is smart as shit:
<http://www.robbywalker.name/timeline.html>

------
hello_moto
When you say User do you mean the cool kids in Silicon Valley or people
outside Silicon Valley?

